# Saw the 1st of the year posted!



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

I just saw a guy in Georgia post his 1st find of the year, on a newspaper dated Feb. 22nd. It won't be long. With the moisture we've been getting and hopefully a wet spring, I'm predicting and early April start to the season. Let the games begin!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

shroomanitu said:


> I just saw a guy in Georgia post his 1st find of the year, on a newspaper dated Feb. 22nd. It won't be long. With the moisture we've been getting and hopefully a wet spring, I'm predicting and early April start to the season. Let the games begin!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cant wait! Already monitoring ground temps and plotting/scouting areas around my new neck of the woods.. bring on the ☀☀


----------



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

How much per lb were you getting last year?


----------

